# Mellotron M4000D, any experience?



## Morris60

Hello guys and girls,

I was wondering if anyone has any experience of the Mellotron M4000D from Sweden? I've got the price list from Marcus and I am really into this instrument but would really like to hear if anyone here has tried it and what your thoughts are before putting my hard earned money into it 

I want the Mellotron sound and these look incredible but are there any plus or minus points that you can see to them?


----------



## Azol

Heya and welcome to the forum!
I'm more experienced with listening to mellotron than to playing one - isn't the one you refer basically a sampler? In which case my next question would be - is there any reason musicians would prefer to own one of these devices instead of a "traditional" sampler loaded with some mellotron sound libs purchased separately?


----------

